# URGENT - Long Term Let Needed Mijas



## Dil&Darren (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello Everyone & Apologies If We Are In The Wrong Place !

We are relocating to Spain in the week 25th Oct 2009 onwards we have purchased a small business in Mijas Pueblo but due to a misunderstanding have no place to live !!
We are a family with an 11yr old son and a 19 yr old daughter who will visit in Uni holidays we also have the typical family dog well behaved cross breed who sleeps all day in the UK so we do not expect much movement from him in sunny Spain !!
We need a minimum 3 beds with some secure ground floor space for the dog and ideally in Mijas Pueblo or as close as possibile?? We have an ideal budget of 750 euros a month but for the right property could stretch to 900 euros but would expect something fairly decent for that possibily 4 bed etc.
We do not need to be in an Urbanisation as we would be OK with living in the campo as long as it was within a short drive or a healthy walk to the Pueblo.
We would really like to find something long term that we can make and treat as a family home.
Any help welcome thanks very much and Hi to everyone


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dil&Darren said:


> Hello Everyone & Apologies If We Are In The Wrong Place !
> 
> We are relocating to Spain in the week 25th Oct 2009 onwards we have purchased a small business in Mijas Pueblo but due to a misunderstanding have no place to live !!
> We are a family with an 11yr old son and a 19 yr old daughter who will visit in Uni holidays we also have the typical family dog well behaved cross breed who sleeps all day in the UK so we do not expect much movement from him in sunny Spain !!
> ...


Have you googled "rental property in Mijas"?? You should come up with a few agents who I'm sure would be able to help you???

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You are not going to get 4 bed near Mijas Pueblo for 900 per month I fear even in these difficult times. I am there tomorrow and I'll ask at an agent in the square by the bank. 

Do you need parking because you must know that parking and Mijas Pueblo are not great bed-fellows! 

Good luck in your business.


----------



## carswizard (Oct 15, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> You are not going to get 4 bed near Mijas Pueblo for 900 per month I fear even in these difficult times. I am there tomorrow and I'll ask at an agent in the square by the bank.
> 
> Do you need parking because you must know that parking and Mijas Pueblo are not great bed-fellows!
> 
> Good luck in your business.


talk to this guy
[email protected]
he maybe able to help and he speaks english/spanish


----------

